# mud creek location



## Duck_Dodgers (Nov 28, 2007)

Anyone tell me how to get to mud creek wma near provo airport? I have driven around trying to find it, without luck. Thanks in advance. Also is it a good place to take a canoe? Need a spot closer to utah county I can occasionally hunt. Too broke to go north every weekend.


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

Boat ramp is closed take 1st springville exit back north on lake side down the dirt road, all the other access is closed for the new road there building for the airport.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Duck_Dodgers said:


> Anyone tell me how to get to mud creek wma near provo airport? I have driven around trying to find it, without luck. Thanks in advance. Also is it a good place to take a canoe? Need a spot closer to utah county I can occasionally hunt. Too broke to go north every weekend.


I'm sure you are talking about Mud Lake aka Provo Bay

There are a few more around the south side of the bay also. It is extremly low and the MUD IS DEEP especially out the springville access point. it's called millrace if you want to see where it is located.

P.S. The MUD IS DEEEEEPPPPP!! you will sink up to your crotch in it.


----------



## Duck_Dodgers (Nov 28, 2007)

I heard the mud is deep. I tried to find it earlier but got lost due to construction. Is it worth going if you have a canoe? Can you work around the mud?


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

It's to shallow to float.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Fowl_faith said:


> It's to shallow to float.


+ 1 
I went out the airport dike to take a look and there is an inch of water about 1/2 mile wide down the center of the bay. it's way to low to hunt and there was very few ducks out there. Bad year to be hunting in Utah county.

I also went out to Provo boat harbor and Powell slough there just aren't any ducks around at all. No rafts on the lake. No ducks in the slough going to be expensive year heading north all the time. SUCKS!:sad:


----------



## Fowl_faith (Aug 27, 2015)

I hear yeah f-n-f I live in Palmyra watch the lake every day. There are a few spots arounf that few people know of that are near by but nothing shows up in those tell the lake freezes over.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

I saw my first flocks of ducks this morning at 7:00 Am going North on I-15 ;-) Looked to be headed towards the lake between Lindon and Pleasant Grove. If you know the area! You know where they were headed.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

Fowl_faith said:


> I hear yeah f-n-f I live in Palmyra watch the lake every day. There are a few spots arounf that few people know of that are near by but nothing shows up in those tell the lake freezes over.


Nice place to live, I bet you see your fair share of waterfowl out there.


----------



## Duck_Dodgers (Nov 28, 2007)

So how do people hunt it? Because I know people are pulling birds out of there. I'm trying to get I drake blue teal and I heard they're out there right about now


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Duck_Dodgers said:


> So how do people hunt it? Because I know people are pulling birds out of there. I'm trying to get I drake blue teal and I heard they're out there right about now


Been out there several times and have yet to see more than 50 ducks total on any morning. I saw one group of 3 guys kill 2 ducks one morning and that's been the best I have seen. Most people aren't even getting a shot. Frankly right now it's not worth wasting your time. I haven't killed a bird out there yet.


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> Been out there several times and have yet to see more than 50 ducks total on any morning. I saw one group of 3 guys kill 2 ducks one morning and that's been the best I have seen. Most people aren't even getting a shot. Frankly right now it's not worth wasting your time. I haven't killed a bird out there yet.


I think he is talking more about Provo Bay (AKA Mud Lake) It is just south of the provo airport. LL.

If there are people pulling a bunch of ducks out of there they have to be hunting the feeder creeks and canals, Look at the maps and you can see everyone of them that goes into the bay. Long walks might get you to the birds. I have been seeing four wheelers out on the mudflat on the North end, and the south end. the cut from the lake to provo bay is dry except the north cut but once you get in the bay there is no water near any cover. and with the wet weather I wouldn't be driving on the mud now... PM me and I will give you some access points. I have been out there many times this year checking on the bird numbers.


----------

